# Great Numbers from old Hollywood Musicals



## Moonflight (Sep 20, 2015)

I love the old Hollywood musicals, and could watch Fred Astaire for hours, but this haunting number, (sung by Joan Blondell and Etta Moten) is in  a class of it's own, and as relevant today as it was then.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 22, 2015)

Come on then Moon
Lets...

Get Happy (Judy Garland)


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 24, 2015)

Well Moon
My all time favourite Musical  was this...

Singing In The Rain (Gene Kelly)







And...

Make Em Laugh


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 24, 2015)

You may remember this one Kenny

<font size="4">








but not many people seem to remember Paddington Bear's version

<font size="4">


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi Moon.
Yes, I remember seeing that sketch a few years ago when almost everyone used to watch their shows.
Hadn't seen the paddington Bear one though!

Here is another favourite song from that lovely film...

Good Morning


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 25, 2015)

So How about this one Moon?

Do you fancy dancing 

Cheek To Cheek ?:love_heart:          (Fred Astaire)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2015)

This is a favorite of mine.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

And mine M.

And here is another favourite of mine...

People Will Sat Where In Love


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 2, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> So How about this one Moon?
> 
> Do you fancy dancing
> 
> Cheek To Cheek ?:love_heart:          (Fred Astaire)



I think this one is my favorite Astaire one.  I could watch them dance forever -- so graceful.


----------

